# 7600 GS with Atitool



## santiem (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a PCX Gainward Bliss 7600GS PCX 256GS GLH. I am having some problems with the pc - from time to time the games are being accelerated too much and it's like they are on quick forward. I am trying to find if I'm having any problems with the video card using AtiTool 0.26.
Memory clock is 1200 MHz and core is 500. Both for 3d and 2d.

Please help me with answers for this 3 questions regarding the artifact test:

1. When I am running the Atitool mem. clock there is 600 and core's is 500. Should I increase the memory clock slider to 1200 or just leave them how they are (at 600) ?

2. How long should I run the artifact test? 

3. Are there some recommended settings for the artifact test or I should leave the defaults?

Thanks.


----------



## santiem (Oct 7, 2007)

I got "a lot" of replies.
"great" forum
thx a lot!


----------



## DOM (Oct 7, 2007)

#1 its 600X2 which is 1200Mhz

#2 well I say 30mins max if your going to OC

#3 Defaults


----------

